# What are these P's?



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

The first pic is a fish being sold as Hollandi. What do you think it really is?
The second pic is a rhom of mine, Is that diamond then?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

i dont have a clue on the first one except it definitely inst a rhom based on its spots. and the second appears to be a diamond based on color if your sure its a rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hard to tell with those pictures but the first one may be compressus. I wont even hazard a guess on the second picture.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm curious to see what #1 is. I like the look of him!


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Heres another shot of the second one


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

first one does look like a compressus second looks like a rhom


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

first one looks like a compressus, second one looks like a rhom, but those realy aren't good pics for making an ID, so they could be almost anything


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

i like how they’re just chillin on the table/ in the net- why couldn’t you get better photos of them in the water? As far as the species I have no idea- just thought the photos were odd.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

My crap camera cant take clear pics when the fish is in the water. I was swapping tanks for my fish and thats why I snapped one with him out. The hollandi is a friends he brought over to sell me.


----------

